# Organic feed



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey I apologize if someone posted about this. But Can anyone recommend a good organic feed for the hens?


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Is there a specific reason you are seeking to feed your chickens organic feed? It is often very expensive and hard to find. I appreciate the desire to keep things as non-GMO and healthy as possible, but when it comes to paying almost $30 a bag for poultry feed, I cannot justify the cost myself.

Also, it helps to know where you are located.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I recently moved mine to the non/gmo, non/soy feed from Texas Natural Feeds. I only pay about $5.00 more for 50 pounds. I didn't go organic, because it is even more. But, I think they are only in Texas.


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

I try to only feed myself and family organic foods. It's the very reason I bought my own chickens. So I know exactly what they eat and in return I know what the eggs contain.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Good reason. If you have a small flock that is just supplying eggs for your table, then it would make sense to pay the additional price. But for those of us with larger flocks, it does become a burden. I don't eat all our eggs (hatch most of them this time of year!) so that's not so much of an issue.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

mcchicken said:


> Hey I apologize if someone posted about this. But Can anyone recommend a good organic feed for the hens?


Ask your local feed store, they should be able to order it for you. You could also raise some organic feed for you chickens, to help. (And no it doesn't take a large garden to do so.)

Best of luck and keep us posted ...


----------

